# Best Sway Control



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

When we bought our Outback the dealer told us we didn't need any sway control because the length of our Suburban----I am looking in to getting some type of sway control installed and was wondering the best to get for a 25 rs/w the suburban--We went to the beach and haven't had any problem yet, but I would feel better about a sway bar of some type-----thx


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like the REESE W/D with Dual Cam Sway Control -- works great ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Your signature says Equalizer, but I'll assume its not a Equalizer Brand. If it is, then you have sway control built in. As for the best, well the best costs at a price. The Hensely is probably the best along with the Pullrite, then you have the Equalizer & Reese type hitches. I used an Equalizer brand for years and found it to be a great hitch. The link below will show you all the types of hitches.

Disney Campers Hitch Guide


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What Y-Guy said. Both the Reese/Draw-Tite Dual Cam sway control and the Equal-i-zer brand hitch/sway control are great. What is the tongue wgt of the 25RSS? The DC HP likes the heavier tongue wgts, and if you are below 400#, then you might want to think about the Equal-i-zer.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> When we bought our Outback the dealer told us we didn't need any sway control because the length of our Suburban
> [snapback]40945[/snapback]​


Yep, exact same thing here. So far, the dealer was right. We are doing fine without sway control.

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Your signature says Equalizer, but I'll assume its not a Equalizer Brand. If it is, then you have sway control built in. As for the best, well the best costs at a price. The Hensely is probably the best along with the Pullrite, then you have the Equalizer & Reese type hitches. I used an Equalizer brand for years and found it to be a great hitch. The link below will show you all the types of hitches.
> 
> Disney Campers Hitch Guide
> [snapback]40956[/snapback]​


 Thanks for sharing Disney Camper web site







Lots of good info.
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you know the wheelbase of your Suburban?  But wheelbase alone isn't the only consideration. The distance from the center of your TV's rear wheels to your trailer ball (known as overhang) also has a major bearing on your TV's resistance or susceptibility to sway. The greater the overhang, the more sway will be a problem.

I suggest that you look at RV Towing Tips, which has a wealth of information. Their URL is http://www.rvtowingtips.com/ After reading the pertintent topics there, you may decide that your dealer perhaps didn't give you the best advice. Personally, if I had your TV and TT, I would install a good sway control product.

This Outbackers forum is greatly interested in safety. Towing a large, heavy and tall trailer cannot be compared to towing a pop-up or even a fairly large boat, which experience many people may have. There are some members here who have wrecked both TV and TT due to uncontrollable sway. Strong crosswinds and passing 18 wheelers are serious causes of sway, which can become uncontrollable. Your best bet is to prevent sway in those situations with good sway control equipment.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

I reccomend the Hensley arrow. I am pulling a 31RQS with basicaly the same setup you have and it works great. I was going accross the desert and didn't realize that I had a 35MPH cross wind till I got out at the gas station. Absolutly no sway. Feels liek the truck and trailer are one. It works as adertised. If you don't have $3K for a new one check ebay.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hensley for us also, and it works great. Some folks are very happy with other setups, but I wouldn't trade the Hensley for anything, except maybe a Pullrite.

Kevin


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

From all accounts we have heard, the Hensley and Pull-Rite hitches are probably the best. But at three grand, we should expect them to work superbly.

But for my hard-earned money, I think a Reese dual cam is tough to beat. For a complete set-up (weight distribution hitch including dual cam) it costs about 20-25% of the expensive ones mentioned and I would bet it performs probably 75% as well.

Bill


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I've towed with the Equalizer WD system over 15,000 miles in the last 2 years from Montana to Cape Breton NS. It has been rock steady in all situations and very easy to hook and unhook.


----------

